# Toro 721 single stage chute hard to turn



## Alakusasi (Nov 14, 2021)

Hi folks. I recently bought a used 721R. Everything works fine except that the chute is really hard to turn. Am I looking to replace the gear ring?
Thanks so much for your thoughts!


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

What is the model code of the machine? Look for a silver sticker near the bottom of the engine, on the snowblower chassis. There should be a Toro sticker with model number and serial number. With the information, you can go on Toro website and get a parts diagram.






Parts | Toro







www.toro.com





It is likely that there is salt, sand, and dirt build up. Remove the chute and cowl housing and clean out the chute ring. Lubricate with synthetic grease and put things back together. Here's a sample diagram. #25, 17, and 14 need to be cleaned and lubricated.


----------



## Alakusasi (Nov 14, 2021)

aa335 said:


> What is the model code of the machine? Look for a silver sticker near the bottom of the engine, on the snowblower chassis. There should be a Toro sticker with model number and serial number. With the information, you can go on Toro website and get a parts diagram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the detailed reply! Will try to do what you suggested over the weekend.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

This video may help. The model shown is a current model, but the chute design is essentially the same.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The synthetic grease I like to use for the consistency is Super Lube.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Any grease will do the job. If you get a lot of snow, you should consider pulling the chute apart at the end of the season and cleaning and lubing it, unless it is still turning smoothly.

Too many of us just ignore our snowblowers come spring when we should be doing routine maintenance to get them ready for months of storage. How many of us park the machine and leave the old gas in the tank then wonder why the motor will not start come November?

Good thing electric snowblowers are in our future.....


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Generally, I use non-petroleum based grease or non-solvent grease if applied to plastics. It does not leach out the plasticizer or drive out the moisture in plastics that causes brittle fracture. If the plastic isn't always under constant stress or load like a screw or fastener, it should be okay.


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

I like using Phil's Waterproof Grease on my 2450 chute. It's meant primarily for bicycle cranks, gears, and headsets. My sons use it on their mountain and road bikes but it works nicely for general lubrication as well. It stays in place and doesn't wash away, thicken or harden when it gets cold. Readily available at most bike shops.


----------

